# Knicks Crush Pacers!!!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks up 110-66 right now in the fourth. Wow......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah this is an ***-whooping of epic proportions.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Unreal whooping at that!


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Nate's return, Nate's creativeness, Nate's energy, and Nate's humor provided a new lift in his teammates at the start of the Indiana game. 

The Knicks scored a season high 132 points, while holding their oponents Indiana Pacers to 89 points. The Knicks finally had the oportunity to play all 12 players on the roster in one game for a WIN...

*Hows that for advertising (the cause & effects of) the energy of Nate Robinson return....*or must we go backwards to last year loss to the bottomless Nets.

*Nate has never been inconsistent......*his return had his teammates speed up their game to a better level. 
Duhon actually was running the ball up the court, with Chandler and Gallo on the wings. 

Nate came off the bench with Harrington and took our 16 point lead to a 30 point lead while running the point, before Duhon replaced him. 
Just b/c Nate did not score many points the N8 H8ers will say he had a bad game LOL ha ha ha ha.....while all Nate's teammates were happy and playing with extreme effort. Both rookies received 12 straight minutes of playingtime (no more to be said!!!).


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Huge, huge win. I'm also glad Nate's starting to get some minutes again instead of just wasting away at the end of the bench.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

After this WIN the topic is up in the air....Is the Knicks a Playoff team? 

NBA sports announcers reply to this question is "they have just as much chance as all the other teams.". 

I sure would like it if a couple more Knick players were added to our rotation just incase of injuries. I never liked a small rotation in the regular season, certain games o.k., but a 7-man rotation for 82 games is ............


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Huge, huge win. I'm also glad Nate's starting to get some minutes again instead of just wasting away at the end of the bench.





Kiyaman said:


> After this WIN the topic is up in the air....Is the Knicks a Playoff team?
> 
> NBA sports announcers reply to this question is "they have just as much chance as all the other teams.".
> 
> I sure would like it if a couple more Knick players were added to our rotation just incase of injuries. I never liked a small rotation in the regular season, certain games o.k., but a 7-man rotation for 82 games is ............



Let's not forget you guys beat the INDIANA PACERS. Luther Head is the best player on the team right now...common settle down boys its not that big of a deal.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Let's not forget you guys beat the INDIANA PACERS. Luther Head is the best player on the team right now...common settle down boys its not that big of a deal.


if head's the best player on your team thats a fireable offense and your GM/team prez should be terminated.

also to my knowledge depite how poor you think your team is I dont recall them getting blown out by 40 on a regular basis, so maybe it is a nice accomplishment.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*What a load of crap, K*

Robinson did squat that game. 2-11 and just not effective. He won the Atlanta game but had little to do with the Indiana win. Nate IS inconsistent and his game logs bear that out. Not to mention that he almost cost NY the game with his bone head turnover last night. The boys winning the last games are Lee, Chandler, and Gallinari..the REAL core. Another error is that somehow D'Antoni used only seven guys, or that teams have a much longer rotation. NY uses 8, generally, and really, no team uses more than 9. I don't hate Nate at all. I just know what he is and I know what he isn't.


----------

